# DVD rom not working



## mechmasters (Apr 19, 2009)

My dvd rom is not reading any cd or dvd's from yesterday
when i open the dvd, the folder is empty
the properties says free space of dvd is zero and used space is also zero
is my dvd rom's lens have any problem????/
help me


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

click on fix at the bottom

http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=kb;en-us;314060&x=12&y=13#


----------



## mechmasters (Apr 19, 2009)

Thank u dai for your response
i had done that but still my dvd rom is not working
my dvd rom is optiarc dvd rw ad-7190a
there is no yellow mark in the device manager


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

can you try the drive in another computer to check if the drive itself is the problem


----------



## oldjoe (Apr 13, 2009)

Sounds like a failing drive. You could try uninstalling the drive through Device manager and reboot the PC. Try the drive in an other PC or try another drive in your PC.


----------



## mechmasters (Apr 19, 2009)

sorry i dont have another pc to try that
what else i can do?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check for a firmware update for the drive


----------



## mechmasters (Apr 19, 2009)

How can i check that .... can u send me any link for that


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i use these sites

http://tdb.rpc1.org/

http://codeguys.rpc1.org/utilities.html


----------



## mechmasters (Apr 19, 2009)

i updated my firmwire from 1.02 to 1.05 
but still the same problem..... its not working


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

uninstall and reinstall your burning software


----------



## mechmasters (Apr 19, 2009)

i usually dont use any burning software
and i dont have any in my computer now


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try cleaning the laser

can you try the drive in another computer


----------



## mechmasters (Apr 19, 2009)

How can i clean the laser??


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

use a cleaning disk or manually with videohead cleaning fluid on a cotton bud

dvdrw drives are cheap usually easier just to replace it


----------



## mechmasters (Apr 19, 2009)

ok then i wil just replace my dvd rom 
suggest me a good dvdrw please....


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i prefer liteon and pioneer drives


----------



## mechmasters (Apr 19, 2009)

thank u very much for your guidance


----------

